# Hardwood Floor



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm new here and thought I'd show the fancy floor my wife & I did. Never did a hardwood floor before.


----------



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the flush registers I made. Well, I can't attach them for some reason.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

The pictures for the registers didn't come through, but the ones for the floor did.

Very nice.


----------



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I have a DOC that shows how I made the register vents but I can't extract the pics from it. So, how do I attach the entire DOC? It's 5 meg.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Budedm, check out this link to a thread about how to post pictures:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-post-pictures-50857/

To attach a photo, it must be 100K or less. Perhaps your register photos are too large. Options are to reduce size of the files, or to post on an internet source that you can link to directly. Plenty of details in the thread.

Oh, and the floor looks great!


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

very nice looking floors. Very smart of your wife to make you do the borders. We did borders and designs in our floor to, when people comment, my wife seems to take all the credit---that's how I know it had to be your wife's idea:whistling2:.


Would like to see the registers. can you try again to post or send me the file?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good
This is the 2nd floor I have seen with the dark border
I may just do the same in our great room


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Great job to both of you.*

budedm,

Qudos to the both of you great job on the floors. It really means something when you can tell your company that comes over, "my wife and I did the floors".:thumbsup:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Is that border done with a different species of wood or same wood, different stain?


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I planning on doing new floors in a couple of months. Is that real hardwood or engineered? Did you use underlayment? Do you have wood or concrete sub floor? How long did it take you? What is the level of difficulty?

If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost for the living/dining area? That's approximately the size I'll be doing it for as well. 

Thanks and looks great.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice! I've always wondered how it would look to go beyond just a basic straight layment. Looks pretty good, I like the idea of the border around.


----------



## jbraun (Dec 27, 2009)

Really nice. Is the border just a different stain or a totally different species?


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! And congrats; you did a fantastic job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great, never would have guessed a couple of first timers did that. Aces!


----------



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Finally got some vent pictures*

These are the flush vents I made in my shop for the floor.


----------



## Precise_1993 (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job you guys rock as DIYers. It looks like you did this like the Pros


----------



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks. It was definately a challenge. It was just a matter of thinking way past what you are doing.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice job. I really like the accent border.


----------



## Brianjonesphoto (Jan 12, 2010)

budedm said:


> These are the flush vents I made in my shop for the floor.


How did you make those? I assume you just used a table saw to cut the slits? You've given me a great ideal.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

My Guess would be a dado and maybe a jig. Never done it myself, but I've seem Norm Abrams use them.


----------



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Brian & Jim, send me your email and I'll send you a document with pics showing you how I did the floor vents. I tried to PM you guys but can't figure out how. Hopefully you guys know how to PM me with your email.
Bud


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

budedm said:


> Hey Brian & Jim, send me your email and I'll send you a document with pics showing you how I did the floor vents. I tried to PM you guys but can't figure out how. Hopefully you guys know how to PM me with your email.
> Bud


PM's turn on after 10 posts - usually the next day
This helps keep spammers from abusing the system

Budedm....yours has auto-turned on now


----------



## Brianjonesphoto (Jan 12, 2010)

budedm said:


> Hey Brian & Jim, send me your email and I'll send you a document with pics showing you how I did the floor vents. I tried to PM you guys but can't figure out how. Hopefully you guys know how to PM me with your email.
> Bud


Since I don't have a high enough post count to PM my email address is [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## lostplanetairman (Sep 27, 2008)

*Looks familiar*

I finished this up last July. Red Oak and Brazilian Cherry


----------

